# Natura 2000



## Pokolyt (18. März 2019)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde.
Kann mir jemand erklären wie weit mich Natura 2000 am Angeln in Elbe und Saale behindert.
Ich bin da nun völlig verunsichert.
Sind vom 15.April bis 31.Juli  die Elbufer Verbotszone? Wenn ja, überall?
http://redirect.boote-forum.de/redi...://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=284522


----------



## JimiG (18. März 2019)

Soweit diese riesige bürokratische Machwerk verständlich ist, sollte es bis 2020 erstmal dieses Befahr und Angelverbot nicht geben. Danach lese ich raus das die unter den Anlagen benannten Elbkilometer betroffen sind. Diese Verordnung ist absolut ein übles Ding  welches die grüne Auffassung von Naturschutz absolut darstellt. Ausschluss des Menschen aus der Natur um diese teils Kulturlandschaften zu schützen. Ich erwarte das meine Enkel dann irgendwann in Ghettos leben müssen und nur in durch NABU geführten Vogelsafaris mal in die frei Natur dürfen. Ich für meinen Teil bin nun doch froh das ich dann evtl. nicht mehr bin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. März 2019)

Bei der verständlichen Unzufriedenheit stellt sich mir die Frage, warum die betroffenen Verbände nicht öffentlich machen, das die Gebiete ja erst wieder so schützenswert entwickelt haben, obwohl oder auch durch die Nutzung derer, die zukünftig ausgesperrt werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Bei der verständlichen Unzufriedenheit stellt sich mir die Frage, warum die betroffenen Verbände nicht öffentlich machen, das die Gebiete ja erst wieder so schützenswert entwickelt haben, obwohl oder auch durch die Nutzung derer, die zukünftig ausgesperrt werden.



weil sich die betroffenen Verbände selbst vorrangig als Naturschutzverbände sehen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. März 2019)

Das ist mir zu kurz gesprungen sich da auf die Verbände zu verlassen. Das liegt im Interesse der einzelnen Vereine und sollte auch zumindest ergänzend durch die Vereine wahrgenommen werden.

Zumal in der Argumentation ja auch lokale Belange von Bedeutung sind, die man landesübergreifend nur schwer abarbeiten kann.

Dazu kann es nicht schaden,auch mal ein Netzwerk zu anderen Interessengruppen zu pflegen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu kurz gesprungen sich da auf die Verbände zu verlassen. Das liegt im Interesse der einzelnen Vereine und sollte auch zumindest ergänzend durch die Vereine wahrgenommen werden.
> 
> Zumal in der Argumentation ja auch lokale Belange von Bedeutung sind, die man landesübergreifend nur schwer abarbeiten kann.
> 
> Dazu kann es nicht schaden,auch mal ein Netzwerk zu anderen Interessengruppen zu pflegen.



Grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir da zu, nur glaube ich, dass sich die Vereine da zu schwach fühlen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. März 2019)

Zu schwach,oder zu phlegmatisch?

Wenn mich jemand bedroht, werfe ich zur Not einen Stein, und warte nicht darauf, das vielleicht irgendwann ein Panzer schießt.

Wer sich einbringt, hat  die Möglichkeit Einfluss zu nehmen. Dazu muss man nicht unbedingt vom  Fach sein. 'Die Verbände,die sich um den Schutz bemühen,kommen auch mit einer Wunschliste,die um zwei drei Punkte erweitert wird, weil man mit dem Wunschkonzert ja in der Regel nicht durchkommt.

Wenn man nun sachlich diskutiert, stellt sich heraus wer warum was wünscht und es finden sich sehr oft Kompromisse,mit denen man leben kann. Zumindest besser, als nur den Möglichkeiten der Vergangenheit nachzujammern. Und nicht jedes Schutzbestreben ist bis ins letzte Detail durchdacht.

Ich habe da schon sehr lustige Sachen erlebt.


----------



## Pokolyt (18. März 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelfreunde.
> Kann mir jemand erklären wie weit mich Natura 2000 am Angeln in Elbe und Saale behindert.
> Ich bin da nun völlig verunsichert.
> Sind vom 15.April bis 31.Juli  die Elbufer Verbotszone? Wenn ja, überall?
> http://redirect.boote-forum.de/redir/clickGate.php?u=sN0VYF1x&m=1&p=8ge35Go7Uj&t=cb308Yu1&st=&s=&url=https://www.natura2000-lsa.de/schutzgebiete/interaktive-karte/&r=https://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=284522


Nochmal meine Frage. 
Gibt es was konkretes in Bezug auf Angelgebiete?


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Zu schwach,oder zu phlegmatisch?
> 
> Wenn mich jemand bedroht, werfe ich zur Not einen Stein, und warte nicht darauf, das vielleicht irgendwann ein Panzer schießt.
> 
> ...




Nun ja, dann nennen wir es phlegmatisch, 
das wird es wohl auch besser treffen und das "Schwächeargument ist nur Ausrede.


----------



## schlotterschätt (18. März 2019)

@Pokolyt 

https://www.natura2000-lsa.de/natura_2000/upload/2_natura_2000/LVO/Pdf/LVO_N2000_Links.pdf

Der § 11 ( Seite 16) beantwortet Deine Frage.


----------



## Pokolyt (18. März 2019)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> @Pokolyt
> 
> https://www.natura2000-lsa.de/natura_2000/upload/2_natura_2000/LVO/Pdf/LVO_N2000_Links.pdf
> 
> Der § 11 ( Seite 16) beantwortet Deine Frage.


Danke


----------



## gründler (18. März 2019)

Moin

Kein Anfüttern mehr.......Das wird aber manchen Friedfischangler zur Nymphe greifen lassen...... 

lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Kein Anfüttern mehr.......Das wird aber manchen Friedfischangler zur Nymphe greifen lassen......
> 
> lg



Nicht das manche noch nymphoman werden


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. März 2019)

In wie weit Natura2000 angeln beeinträchtigt kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Mit Natura2000 will die EU zunächst einmal nur, dass die Mitgliedsstaaten darlegen, wie sie diese Gebiete zu schützen gedenken. Die EU-Verordung schreibt nicht vor, wie der Schutz aussieht.

Die genaue Ausgestaltung der Schutzgebiete dürfte bei den Mittelbehörden (Bzirksregierungen) liegen oder beim Land. Da müsst ihr euch dann regional informieren.


----------



## schlotterschätt (18. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die EU-Verordung schreibt nicht vor, wie der Schutz aussieht.



Was die Politiker aber nicht daran hindert Verbote auszusprechen und die Begründung dafür dann der EU unterjubelt. "Wir haben keine Schuld, das hat die EU so bestimmt".
( erinnere an FFH Fehmarnbelt )


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2019)

Und nur mit (durch) Angelverboten kann die Bundesregierung ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren der EU verhindern. Wir sind sooo schlimm wie bösen Angler. Das schreiben die ja auch noch und die Menschheit glaubt es. Ok, einen Nachweis liefern die bis heute nicht, aber außer einer Hand voll Gallier aus Ostholstein scheint es niemanden zu interessieren.... Ich denke mit einer unserer nächsten Veröffentlichungen werden wir wieder ein bis zehn Angler wachrütteln!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (18. März 2019)

Die aktuelle NRW Regierung hat Angelverbote etc.  in Natura 2000 Gebieten ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Grünknochen (18. März 2019)

Lars,
Deine erste Aussage ist schlicht falsch. Deutschland ist wie jedes andere EU Land verpflichtet, Natura 2000 im Hinblick auf die vor Ewigkeiten gemeldeten Gebiete ist innerstaatliches Recht zu überführen. Dies ist bisher nur zum Teil geschehen. Deshalb die Drohung mit der Einleitung eines Vertragsverfahrens. Wie Kolja richtig bemerkte, ist Natura 2000 selbst nicht das Problem. Es krankt an der verbotsgeprägten Umsetzung, die weder rechtlich, noch in vielen (nicht allen Fällen) sachlich keinesfalls zwingend/ geboten ist. Andere Länder (zB NL, Finnland) machen es vor, wie's gehen könnte!! Also fällt das allseits geliebte EU Bashing aus wegen Unsinn!!!
Nur am Rande: Natura 2000 selbst halte ich absolut für richtig und notwendig.


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Die aktuelle NRW Regierung hat Angelverbote etc.  in Natura 2000 Gebieten ausgeschlossen.


"Aktuelle" ist das Zauberwort.
Wir wissen alle, wie schnell sich das ändern kann
und wie leicht wir lobbylosen Angler zur wenig interessanten Verhandlungsmasse in Koalitionsverhandlungen werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Lars,
> Deine erste Aussage ist schlicht falsch. Deutschland ist wie jedes andere EU Land verpflichtet, Natura 2000 im Hinblick auf die vor Ewigkeiten gemeldeten Gebiete ist innerstaatliches Recht zu überführen. Dies ist bisher nur zum Teil geschehen. Deshalb die Drohung mit der Einleitung eines Vertragsverfahrens. Wie Kolja richtig bemerkte, ist Natura 2000 selbst nicht das Problem. Es krankt an der verbotsgeprägten Umsetzung, die weder rechtlich, noch in vielen (nicht allen Fällen) sachlich keinesfalls zwingend/ geboten ist. Andere Länder (zB NL, Finnland) machen es vor, wie's gehen könnte!! Also fällt das allseits geliebte EU Bashing aus wegen Unsinn!!!
> Nur am Rande: Natura 2000 selbst halte ich absolut für richtig und notwendig.



Du warst schön müde, oder? Es war ein wenig Ironie in meinem Beitrag enthalten! Natürlich ist mir bekannt, dass man durch ein Angelverbot kein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren verhindern kann (hier speziell Fehmarnbelt). Ich habe nur darauf hingewiesen, dass unsere Regierung das behauptet, damit Angelverbote begründet und es niemanden in diesem Land interessiert, dass eine Regierung Blödsinn verbreitet.

Aber gerne mache ich es noch einmal deutlich- ein Angelverbot verhindert kein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren im Fehmarnbelt! Nu besser?


----------



## Grünknochen (19. März 2019)

Nee, ganz im Gegenteil: Bei solchen Themen, insbesondere dann, wenn sie im Netz kommuniziert werden, bin ich für ne klare Aussage. Übrigens verkündet selbst das Anglern gehasste BfN, dass Natura 2000 grundsätzlich einer nachhaltigen fischereilichen Nutzung nicht entgegen steht. Wir reden hier also über ein Regel-Ausnahme Verhältnis sowie über Maßnahmen im Einzelfall, die im Hinblick auf Verbote einer besonderen Begründung nach Maßgabe der jeweils gesetzlichen Vorgaben bedürfen. 
Auf diesem Hintergrund wäre es schon sehr erstaunlich, wenn ein politischer Akteur behaupten würde, Angelverbote seien grundsätzlich und losgelöst vom Einzelfall erforderlich, um ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren zu vermeiden. Gelesen hab ich das bisher nicht... Umso mehr aber habe ich gelesen, dass man in der MSG Ostsee Thematik ein ( flächenmäßig beschränktes) Verbot der Freizeitfischerei für sachlich richtig halten würde. Was kein Blödsinn ist, sondern schlicht ne andere Auffassung. Genau diesen Punkt gilt es vor Gericht zu klären ( was mir sehr gefällt !!).


----------



## JimiG (19. März 2019)

Unser Verband in Sachsen Anhalt hat einige Aktionen gestartet um diese Verordnung, so wie sie jetzt ist, zu stoppen. Es gab Unterschriftenaktionen Demos usw.  Frau Dalbert tat so als interessierten sie die Einwände der Landwirte Jäger und Angler und trat dann in Verhandlungen ein um das etwas zu entschärfen. Sie tat jedenfalls so und lies dann die Bombe mit der Verlautbarung dieser Verordnung platzen. Jäger, Angler u7nd auch Landwirte wurden so richtig verarscht von dieser Person und auch dieser Landesregierung, welche das alles mitträgt nur um den Mini-Juniorpaten ( knapp über 5% Hürde gehüpft) nicht zu verärgern und somit den eigenen Machterhalt zu sichern. So kommt es das in unserer Demokratie eine kleine Partei ihren Willen diktieren kann. Interessant wirds wenn man dann ab 2020 auch die Hundebesitzer anzählen wird, welche sehr gerne ihre Hunde freilaufen und in den Buhnen baden lassen  . Auf diesen Aufschrei freu ich mich dann schon.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2019)

JimiG schrieb:


> Unser Verband in Sachsen Anhalt hat einige Aktionen gestartet um diese Verordnung, so wie sie jetzt ist, zu stoppen. Es gab Unterschriftenaktionen Demos usw.  Frau Dalbert tat so als interessierten sie die Einwände der Landwirte Jäger und Angler und trat dann in Verhandlungen ein um das etwas zu entschärfen. Sie tat jedenfalls so und lies dann die Bombe mit der Verlautbarung dieser Verordnung platzen. Jäger, Angler u7nd auch Landwirte wurden so richtig verarscht von dieser Person und auch dieser Landesregierung, welche das alles mitträgt nur um den Mini-Juniorpaten ( knapp über 5% Hürde gehüpft) nicht zu verärgern und somit den eigenen Machterhalt zu sichern. So kommt es das in unserer Demokratie eine kleine Partei ihren Willen diktieren kann. Interessant wirds wenn man dann ab 2020 auch die Hundebesitzer anzählen wird, welche sehr gerne ihre Hunde freilaufen und in den Buhnen baden lassen  . Auf diesen Aufschrei freu ich mich dann schon.


Grundsätzlich schreibt Natura2000 keine Angelverbote vor. Diese werden aber gerne vom BUND und vom NABU gefordert. Zumeist finden diese Organisationen dann auch mehr Gehör. Grundsätzlich spricht aber nichts dagegen, dass in Natura2000 oder FFH gebieten geangelt wird. Angeln ist ganz überwiegend eine naturnahe Nutzung und mit dem Naturschutz in Einklag zu bringen. Ich würde mich auch nicht beschweren, wenn in einigen Abschnitten das Angeln zur Brutzeit eingeschränkt wird. Alleine deshalb schon nicht, weil es zu viele Angler gibt, die auf brütende Vögel keine Rücksicht nehmen. Bei uns im Verein reicht eigentlich immer eine Rundmail, dass an der einen oder anderen Stelle ein Vogel brütet und dann beachtet das jeder. Wir sind aber auch nur ein kleiner Verein mit weniger als 40 Mitgliedern. Wenn ich mir am Rhein anschaue, was da so einige Angelkollegen hinterlassen, bekomme ich einen dicken Hals. Dennoch halte ich pauschale Angelverbote für unverhältnismäßig.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Die aktuelle NRW Regierung hat Angelverbote etc.  in Natura 2000 Gebieten ausgeschlossen.



hoffentlich sind das nicht nur Lippenbekenntnisse.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> "Aktuelle" ist das Zauberwort.
> Wir wissen alle, wie schnell sich das ändern kann
> und wie leicht wir lobbylosen Angler zur wenig interessanten Verhandlungsmasse in Koalitionsverhandlungen werden.



Und ob die aktuelle Regierung im Falle des Falles nicht doch umkippt, sei mal dahin gestellt


----------



## kati48268 (19. März 2019)

Sich als Angler auf reine Absichtserklärungen von Politik/Parteien/Regierungen zu verlassen,
ist wie wenn man sich auf eine öffentliche Toilette setzt,
ohne vorher zu gucken ob noch Klopapier im Spender ist.


----------



## Ladi74 (19. März 2019)

@JimiG
Was hat unser Verband in Sachsen-Anhalt gemacht? 
Sich einlullen lassen und ist den Politikern voll auf den Leim gegangen!
Thomas F.  hatte das schon vor 1-2Jahren vorausgesehen.

Im Endeffekt hätte jeder Verein um "seine" Gewässer kämpfen müssen, obwohl wir ja alle im Gewässerpool des DAV angeln dürfen.
Ich kann nur über die Gewässer im Bereich Aken-Osternienburg sprechen. 
Hier mal 2Beispiele.
Der Köthener Verein hat einen Ortstermin mit den "Fachleuten" anberraumt und siehe da, an den betroffenen Gewässern wurde das geplante Angelverbot gekippt. (Gabs einen Bericht in der Mitteldeutschen Zeitung und einen Trööt im AB.)
Dazu muss gesagt werden, im Köthener Verein ist der OB Mitglied.
Der Osternienburger Verein (wenige Mitglieder, ohne OB im Verein) hat keinen Ortstermin gemacht und "darf" den ganzen Natura 2000 Scheixx voll "auskosten".
Dazu gabs, letztes WE, in der Mitteldeutschen Zeitung einen Artikel im Lokalteil. Leider ist der Online nicht verfügbar.
Wie gesagt, es betrifft Gewässer aus dem Gewässerpool des DAV!!! Und trotzdem "stirbt jeder für sich allein.


----------



## gründler (19. März 2019)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> @JimiG
> Was hat unser Verband in Sachsen-Anhalt gemacht?
> Sich einlullen lassen und ist den Politikern voll auf den Leim gegangen!
> Thomas F.  hatte das schon vor 1-2Jahren vorausgesehen.



Moin
2002 gab es schon erste Sätze dazu was kommen soll,ab 2011 wurde von mehreren Seiten gewarnt und hier oft die Deutschlandweite Karte verlinkt die zeigt was alles unter Schutz soll.

Das was gerade so in De. passiert (Angler..etc.) ist aber erst die Spitze vom Eisberg.
lg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Die aktuelle NRW Regierung hat Angelverbote etc.  in Natura 2000 Gebieten ausgeschlossen.



Super, das ist so viel Wert, wie eine Milchkuh ohne Euter! Ich erinnere mich an das Jahr 2002 oder auch an den 17. Juni 2017.  Holger Ortel, Präsident des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes hat am 17. Juni 2017 im Rahmen der Anglerdemo 2.0 in Heiligenhafen in seinen Worten auf die bei der Festlegung der FFH-Gebiete getätigten Zusagen verwiesen, wonach die bisherigen Nutzungen auch weiterhin uneingeschränkt möglich sind und sprach damals von einer Politik über die Köpfe der Menschen hinweg: „Das ist Vertrauenssache und Vertrauen entsteht nur, wenn man offen und ehrlich miteinander umgeht. Jetzt kommt man und sagt, die Angler müssen raus. Das ist verkehrte Politik und so hat man die Menschen hinters Licht geführt. Das macht man nicht. Das ist unanständig, Frau Hendricks, was sie da machen.“



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Lars,
> Deine erste Aussage ist schlicht falsch. Deutschland ist wie jedes andere EU Land verpflichtet, Natura 2000 im Hinblick auf die vor Ewigkeiten gemeldeten Gebiete ist innerstaatliches Recht zu überführen. Dies ist bisher nur zum Teil geschehen. Deshalb die Drohung mit der Einleitung eines Vertragsverfahrens. Wie Kolja richtig bemerkte, ist Natura 2000 selbst nicht das Problem. Es krankt an der verbotsgeprägten Umsetzung, die weder rechtlich, noch in vielen (nicht allen Fällen) sachlich keinesfalls zwingend/ geboten ist. Andere Länder (zB NL, Finnland) machen es vor, wie's gehen könnte!! Also fällt das allseits geliebte EU Bashing aus wegen Unsinn!!!
> Nur am Rande: Natura 2000 selbst halte ich absolut für richtig und notwendig.



Etwas anderes habe ich nie behauptet! Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass die deutsche Politik immer wieder darauf hingewiesen hat, dass das Angelverbot erforderlich sei, um ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren abzuwenden und das ist halt schlicht falsch und gelogen! Gerade das Angelverbot hilft hierbei definitiv nicht, denn bis heute fehlt ja ein Nachweis, dass Angler die Schutzgüter überhaupt gefährden oder gar beschädigen. Umso bemerkenswerter ist dann ja auch, dass die feste Fehmarnbeltquerung dem Erhalt der Schutzgüter entgegensteht. Deutsche Politik der Verbote- und es gibt anscheinend immer noch Angler, die der Politik diesbezüglich vertrauen...



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich schreibt Natura2000 keine Angelverbote vor. Diese werden aber gerne vom BUND und vom NABU gefordert. Zumeist finden diese Organisationen dann auch mehr Gehör. Grundsätzlich spricht aber nichts dagegen, dass in Natura2000 oder FFH gebieten geangelt wird. Angeln ist ganz überwiegend eine naturnahe Nutzung und mit dem Naturschutz in Einklag zu bringen. Ich würde mich auch nicht beschweren, wenn in einigen Abschnitten das Angeln zur Brutzeit eingeschränkt wird. Alleine deshalb schon nicht, weil es zu viele Angler gibt, die auf brütende Vögel keine Rücksicht nehmen. Bei uns im Verein reicht eigentlich immer eine Rundmail, dass an der einen oder anderen Stelle ein Vogel brütet und dann beachtet das jeder. Wir sind aber auch nur ein kleiner Verein mit weniger als 40 Mitgliedern. Wenn ich mir am Rhein anschaue, was da so einige Angelkollegen hinterlassen, bekomme ich einen dicken Hals. Dennoch halte ich pauschale Angelverbote für unverhältnismäßig.


 BUND und NABU fordern immer Angelverbote, im Fehmarnbelt mit der Begründung Schweinswal, Dorsch oder Natura2000. Die Schützer sitzen vermehrt in der Politik und Behörden und werden uns das Leben immer schwerer machen. Ich bin aber nicht bei Deiner pauschalen Äußerung, dass viele Angler auf brütende Vögel keine Rücksicht nehmen. Ich streite nicht ab, dass es rücksichtslose Angler gibt, aber genauso gibt es rücksichtslose Radfahrer, Spaziergänger und Hundebesitzer. Wer sperrt die aus? Oder sind wieder nur wir Angler dran? Geh mal im Frühjahr ins Vogelschutzgebiet Wallnau hier auf Fehmarn, wenn hunderte von Vogelkundlern mit Ferngläsern Vogelkunde betreiben. Das stört die Vögerl nicht, jedoch der einzelne Spinnfischer muss draußen bleiben. Stört aber niemanden, denn ich habe bis heute keinen Aufschrei gehört. Oder das es am Strand von Westermarkelsdorf stillschweigend zu zeitlichen Beschränkungen für Angler wegen Vogelschutz gekommen ist. Der Rest der Bevölkerung? Freie Bahn mit Marzipan...Die Schützer werden aber schlauer. Kleine Abschnitte zu sperren und einfach mal ein paar Schilder aufbauen, lässt die Proteste leise werden. So kann man Stück für Stück den Menschen aussperren und keinen interessiert es.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2019)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> @JimiG
> Was hat unser Verband in Sachsen-Anhalt gemacht?
> Sich einlullen lassen und ist den Politikern voll auf den Leim gegangen!
> Thomas F.  hatte das schon vor 1-2Jahren vorausgesehen.
> ...


Weiterkämpfen und im Zweifel klagen!


----------



## Pokolyt (20. März 2019)

Hallo.
Man muss da wohl unterscheiden zwischen Schutzgebiete und Kerngebiete. 
Für die Schutzgebiete gibt es je nach Land, Stadt oder Kreis unterschiedliche Bestimmungen.
In den Kerngebieten ist Angeln grundsätzlich verboten.
Hier mal ein paar Texte zu dem Bereich 
*Mittelelbe zwischen Mulde und Saale*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (20. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Super, das ist so viel Wert, wie eine Milchkuh ohne Euter! Ich erinnere mich an das Jahr 2002 oder auch an den 17. Juni 2017.  Holger Ortel, Präsident des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes hat am 17. Juni 2017 im Rahmen der Anglerdemo 2.0 in Heiligenhafen in seinen Worten auf die bei der Festlegung der FFH-Gebiete getätigten Zusagen verwiesen, wonach die bisherigen Nutzungen auch weiterhin uneingeschränkt möglich sind und sprach damals von einer Politik über die Köpfe der Menschen hinweg: „Das ist Vertrauenssache und Vertrauen entsteht nur, wenn man offen und ehrlich miteinander umgeht. Jetzt kommt man und sagt, die Angler müssen raus. Das ist verkehrte Politik und so hat man die Menschen hinters Licht geführt. Das macht man nicht. Das ist unanständig, Frau Hendricks, was sie da machen.“
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du hast natürlich Recht.
Das Gewäsch von heute kann morgen nichts mehr Wert sein.
Aber dies ist leider mittlerweile oft so. 

Und wenn es ganz hart auf hart kommt werden halt Gesetze geändert.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Man muss da wohl unterscheiden zwischen Schutzgebiete und Kerngebiete.
> Für die Schutzgebiete gibt es je nach Land, Stadt oder Kreis unterschiedliche Bestimmungen.
> In den Kerngebieten ist Angeln grundsätzlich verboten.
> ...


Auch das könnte man anders regeln, wenn der politische Wille dazu da wäre.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (26. März 2019)

Bevor du dich durch das ganze 800 seitige Pamphlet wälzt, rate ich dir dein betroffenen Bereich in der nachstehenden interaktiven Karte heraus zu suchen.

http://lvwa.themenbrowser.de/UMN_LVWA/php/geoclient.php?name=natura2000bestand

Hier kannst du sehen um welches SPA (Vogelschutzgebiet) oder FFH Gebiet es sich bei dir handelt und anschließend in der Verordnung nach der für dein Bereich treffenden Gebietsbestimmungen schauen.

Jeder Nutzungsberechtigte hatte die Möglichkeit bereits zum Verordnungsentwurf im 4. Quartal 2017 Stellung zu beziehen.
Meines Erachtens nach hätte die Veröffentlichung durch das Landesverwaltungsamt aber deutlich medialer ausfallen sollen, viele Nutzungsberechtigte haben es schlicht nicht mitbekommen, ignoriert oder sich "die Mühe" nicht machen wollen. 

Unser kleiner Verein hat sich mit der Thematik auseinander gesetzt, Stellungnahmen geschrieben, zum Telefonhörer gegriffen und nachgehakt. 
Auch wir bekommen Einschränkungen, aber nicht in dem Umfang wie er im Verordnungsentwurf vorgesehen war. Quasi konnten wir es ein wenig abmildern. 

Wie schon geschrieben wird es einige Verbote (auf unseren Bereich bezogen) geben wie bspw.:
- Lärm zu verursachen durch Tonwiedergabegeräte mit lautsprechern oder Verstärkern (eigentlich nichts neues)
- kein baden, kein offenes Feuer, kein grillen, kein Zelten, kein lagern oder übernachten im Freien (Schirmzelt ausgenommen)
- kein vorrätiges Anfüttern
- 30 Meter Abstand zu erkennbaren Biberbauen
- 50 Meter Abstand zu Ansammlungen von Wasservögeln
- befahren sowie Abstellen von Kraftfahrzeugen nur auf dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmeten Straßen
  (§24 Landeswaldgesetz bleibt bestehen - Befahrgenehmigungen auf landwirtschaftlichen Wegen um an das Gewässer zu kommen)
- Besatz darf ausschließlich mit gebietsheimischen Fischarten erfolgen 
  (laut WRRL war hier der Besatz mit Karpfen untersagt, diesen Passus hat man aber entfernt und ein Besatz mit Spiegel- Schuppen- und Lederkarpfen      
  bleibt legitim / Besatz von Gras- Marmor- oder Silberkarpfen verboten)
- Böschungsmahd nur in einer zeitlichen und räumlichen Staffelung bspw. halbseitig oder einseitig
- in der Zeit vom 15.04. – 31.07. eines jeden Jahres das Betreten der ausgewiesenen sensiblen Uferbereiche der Elbe verboten
   etc. etc.

Generell können wegen erheblicher Betroffenheit oder besonderer Härte anderweitige Vereinbarungen getroffen werden. Ansprechpartner ist hier erstmal die Untere Naturschutzbehörde des jeweiligen Landkreises.

Wie ein vorheriger Post schon aussagte, strafbar (Ordnungswidrig / Verstöße) erst ab dem Jahr 2020. 

Im April oder Mai kommt noch eine Art Erläuterungsbericht vom Landesverwaltungsamt als Anhang zur Verordnung.
Hier werden dann unter anderem Sachen Erläutert werden was man bspw. unter einer "Ansammlung von Wasservögeln" zu verstehen hat. 

Der große Aufschrei wird noch kommen, gerade auch von Hundebesitzern welche ihre Tiere ganzjährig in den betroffenen Gebieten nicht mehr frei laufen lassen dürfen. 

Dennoch muss man sagen nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken, unser gemeinsames Hobby genießen, raus in die Natur und Tight Lines.

Gruß


----------

